# Interview: Wolfgang Hoffmann, Audi of America's Director of Product Planning



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Fourtitude recently sat down with Audi of America's Director of Product Planning Wolfgang Hoffmann. Typical of Audi executives as of late, Hoffmann is very enthusiastic about the brand and its potential. Considering his position steering product for North America, his take on topics such as an A3 2.0T quattro, the allroad, the upcoming Q5, the on-again off-again RS 4 Cabriolet for North America, the potential for future turbocharged Audis and the future of Avants in America is one worth listening to. He was asked about those subjects and more recently. Read a full transcription here...
* Full Story *


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Interview: Wolfgang Hoffmann, Audi of America's Director of Product Planning ([email protected])*

Nice interview. Thanks, George.


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Interview: Wolfgang Hoffmann, Audi of America's Director of Product Planning (Travis Grundke)*

George,
main takeaway is we will see a new nice high volume engine (turbo?) in the near future







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mercury26 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Interview: Wolfgang Hoffmann, Audi of America's Director of Product Planning (02GOLFGTI1.8T)*

Also, the A4 (B8) Avant may or may not be sold in the US. It sounds like they might push the crossover vehicles (a.k.a. Q3, Q5 and Q7) instead of the Avant. It appears they are going to judge the market impression to determine what will be sold, but I could be wrong.
Cheers,
Chuck


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Interview: Wolfgang Hoffmann, Audi of America's Director of Product Planning (djsaint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsaint* »_Also, the A4 (B8) Avant may or may not be sold in the US. It sounds like they might push the crossover vehicles (a.k.a. Q3, Q5 and Q7) instead of the Avant. It appears they are going to judge the market impression to determine what will be sold, but I could be wrong.
Cheers,
Chuck

I thought Wolfgang specificially said Avant will be part of US offering. Comments on A3 varients also interesting... And I guess it is confirmed that A5 will not get DSG.


----------



## mercury26 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Interview: Wolfgang Hoffmann, Audi of America's Director of Product Planning (bzcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsaint* »_
Fourtitude: That seems to be a fear that I have seen. A fear of some of the enthusiast owners online is that the Avant might go away as the next generation A4 comes.
Hoffmann: Not at the moment at least. There are no plans at the moment today. But, what we are looking into all the time is limiting the complexity and getting rid of some of the complexity that we have. If you look at the volume of some of the Avants on the A4 side, then you might wonder why I have so many variants. 

This statement leads me to believe that the Avant may or may not hang around, depends on what Audi feels will sell cars. The statement does not fill me with confidence on the future of the A4 Avant. Trust me, I would like to be wrong!
Cheers,
Chuck


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Interview: Wolfgang Hoffmann, Audi of America's Director of Product Planning (djsaint)*

My take on that is Audi of America would like to limit the A4 Avant variants to maybe just one like the A6 3.2 Avant instead of supporting 3 different models: 2.0T, 3.2, and 4.2 (S4).
I don't care if AoA limits the A4 Avant to just one model, as long as it's the 3.0 TDI!


----------



## Quattroplay (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Interview: Wolfgang Hoffmann, Audi of America's Director of Product Planning ([email protected])*

Thanks George for all these inteviews with the Audi shakers and movers. It is always good to hear it directly from the Audi chiefs. I am actually surprised, but nicely surprised and relieved, that Audi of America has figured it out that they need to support the A6 and A8 lines much more aggressively. As Mr. Hoffman put it and rightfully so, the A6 and the A8 are the core in terms of determining the status of the Audi brand because this is where the customers with the resources and the opinions matter. Of course the S/RS lines add passion and that halo effect to the brand, but it is the A6 that plays an integral part in Audi's Tier 1 status. Big and expensive Audis are what needs to be seen on the roads and at the country clubs. For Americans add not only diesels, but some innovative hybrids as well (imagine an A3 hydrid - would sell like hotcakes right now) It seems to be happening in LA as more A6s and A8s dot the roads. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Quattroplay at 7:26 PM 5/1/2007_


_Modified by Quattroplay at 7:27 PM 5/1/2007_


----------



## mercury26 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Interview: Wolfgang Hoffmann, Audi of America's Director of Product Planning (Quattroplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattroplay* »_Thanks George for all these inteviews with the Audi shakers and movers......


George, yes thank you for your hardwork! I forgot my manners and agree with Quattroplay. You do a great job of interviewing the top Audi folks, with relevant and pertinent questions. Your interviews are a pleasure to read (and analyze for discussion).
Cheers and thanks,
Chuck


----------



## ylwghost (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Interview: Wolfgang Hoffmann, Audi of America's Director of Product Planning (djsaint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsaint* »_
George, yes thank you for your hardwork! ..You do a great job of interviewing the top Audi folks, with relevant and pertinent questions. Your interviews are a pleasure to read (and analyze for discussion).
Cheers and thanks,
Chuck

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote »_Fourtitude: Turbos have always been a big part of Audi's heritage - today, pretty much relegated to the 2.0T. You see BMW with a turbo mid-range, similar to offerings you have had in the past. Do turbos fit on the top end now, or is that more of something left to other technologies like FSI, valvelift, etc.
Hoffmann: *We haven't announced anything about that. But to answer shortly, yes. I think you will see something really exciting in the future with a turbo. Definitely. *
Fourtitude: Will it be in the realistic realm, perhaps the B5 S4 or in the exotic realm like what the RS6 was in the past?
Hoffmann:* It will be in a more of a high volume segment. *You will see something nice in the near future. That is all I can say at the moment. 

*sniff-sniff* what do you smell? (..I'm thinking a TT 2.5T -- but would that be high volume enough?)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Interview: Wolfgang Hoffmann, Audi of America's Director of Product Planning (ylwghost)*

Thanks guys.

_Quote, originally posted by *ylwghost* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*sniff-sniff* what do you smell? (..I'm thinking a TT 2.5T -- but would that be high volume enough?)

That's what I was thinking too. He didn't say, and it was a bit of a surprise that he gave me that much to chew on, but an interesting thought. 2.5T is very interesting, though likely only for a TTRS or RS3 type of application. I doubt they'd fit it longitudinally... though you never know I guess. I can't think of another turbo application that's at least on my radar that's not diesel.


----------



## heel_toe (Apr 27, 2007)

Excellent article!! I'm a bit disappointed that I have to wait so long for the 5-series. Oh...and TDI.


----------



## ylwghost (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Interview: Wolfgang Hoffmann, Audi of America's Director of Product Planning ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thanks guys.
That's what I was thinking too. He didn't say, and it was a bit of a surprise that he gave me that much to chew on, but an interesting thought. 2.5T is very interesting, though likely only for a TTRS or RS3 type of application. I doubt they'd fit it longitudinally... though you never know I guess. I can't think of another turbo application that's at least on my radar that's not diesel.

If longidudinal: An A5 2.5T would be perfect (and maybe more high volume; than say a TTRS)
(based on the early reviews -- seems like the B8 chassis will still be better off with lighter engines)
-Regardless: Thanks for the great interview (.. really got some key questions in there: And it's nice to see AofA develop closer relations to the "community"







)


_Modified by ylwghost at 12:21 PM 5-2-2007_


----------



## Quattroplay (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey George, did the say anything about Audi's new marketing campaign for the US? I thought it was suppose to start in April. It seems to be MIA so far.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Interview: Wolfgang Hoffmann, Audi of America's Director of Product Planning (QUATTR0)*

If there is only 1 engine choice for A4 Avant, it would probably be like what BMW always does with 3-Series Touring. First E46 323iT, then facelifted E46 325iT and E90 325iT/328iT. Its better than nothing when W203 C-Class wagon was a flop in North America.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Quattroplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattroplay* »_Hey George, did the say anything about Audi's new marketing campaign for the US? I thought it was suppose to start in April. It seems to be MIA so far.

I don't know why it hasn't dropped yet, but I think it will hit sometime next week now. Wolfgang isn't marketing though, he's product, so I didn't ask him about it.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Interview: Wolfgang Hoffmann, Audi of America's Director of Product Planning (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_If there is only 1 engine choice for A4 Avant, it would probably be like what BMW always does with 3-Series Touring. First E46 323iT, then facelifted E46 325iT and E90 325iT/328iT. Its better than nothing when W203 C-Class wagon was a flop in North America.

But I think that's a self-defeating product strategy. I believe the main reason BMW doesn't sell that many wagon in the US is because they don't have the right product mix. BMW doesn't sell the right wagon combination (i.e. 335i or M3) so wagon lovers buy Audi or Volvo where wagon is available in the top model (i.e. A4 V6, S4, S70 T5). It's a self-fulfilling prophecy. If Audi start restricting the A4 Avant combinations, it will further erode the Avant sales.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Interview: Wolfgang Hoffmann, Audi of America's Director of Product Planning (bzcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bzcat* »_
But I think that's a self-defeating product strategy. I believe the main reason BMW doesn't sell that many wagon in the US is because they don't have the right product mix. BMW doesn't sell the right wagon combination (i.e. 335i or M3) so wagon lovers buy Audi or Volvo where wagon is available in the top model (i.e. A4 V6, S4, S70 T5). It's a self-fulfilling prophecy. If Audi start restricting the A4 Avant combinations, it will further erode the Avant sales.

In the end it's a business case. I think Audi is finding it difficult to justify the cost of federalizing 3 Avant models when the volume for all 3 combined is so low to begin with. That's why BMW chose the model that would sell in greatest volume, the 328iT. 328s outsell 335s by 3:1.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Interview: Wolfgang Hoffmann, Audi of America's Director of Product Planning (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *interview* »_
Hoffmann: I think it was a little misquoted there as well. He said we are going to focus obviously on the new transmission technologies and more maybe manuals on the performance side. He didn't say the manuals are going away. I think Johan and I have the same understanding. We have to position the brand really sporty and that means our sporty versions like the RS 4 is a manual, but also there is a place for the 2.0 liter in the A4 for example. There we want to have a manual, also in the future for an A3. 
If you look at the A6 we don't have a manual there anyway, but I think for that car that the customer is at a stage where he or she prefers an automatic which kind, whatever, over a manual. There we are going to stick to the concept we have for the Audi A8. You won't see a manual there. We will stick to the Tiptronic. 
*In the A3 and the A4, we definitely want to have that. It is part of the heritage. It is part of the sportiness that Audi has.* The question is then, do you need front-wheel drive and quattro? We could probably streamline and position the manual a little bit more sharply. 



most promising audi info i've read in a long time. and i've read lots of promising info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

p.s. no need for a fronttrac manual, streamlining in that instance makes total sense. quattro stick please!


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Interview: Wolfgang Hoffmann, Audi of America's Director of Product Planning (AudiVwMeister)*

FrontTrak with stick shift on A4 is pointless because those who are buying FWD are attracted by the efficient and economical Multitronic CVT. By making a 6 M/T standard on A4 2.0T, it makes CVT as an optional transmission on top of stick shift. It might be good for higher gross per vehicle as most would go with CVT FWD but.....





























Of course those theory only applies to North American, as European buy stick shift regardless of Quattro or FrontTrak.



_Modified by A4Jetta at 8:21 AM 5/4/2007_


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Interview: Wolfgang Hoffmann, Audi of America's Director of Product Planning (AudiVwMeister)*

Looks like we're gonna get a (turbocharged) 335 killer. YES! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Interview: Wolfgang Hoffmann, Audi of America's Director of Product Planning (chucchinchilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chucchinchilla* »_Looks like we're gonna get a (turbocharged) 335 killer. YES! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

a 3.2 fsi bi-turbo would be SCHAWWWWWEEETTTT! (totally would eclipse the 2.7t.)


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

Interesting. The RS6 outlook looks fairly bleak at the moment. He is right that the A6 and A8 will need help. The A6 has had its sales cut in half since the Q7 came out. The fact that there is no lease deal on the A6 probably has something to do with this. The A8 has also had weak sales recently, while it is still acknowledged to be on top of the game. 
As for the premium turbo engine. I think it will be the current V8 replacement. The 350 FSI V8 is just barely hanging on now. Mostly because of the low torque compared to the competition. Of course people pay for the V8, so a V6 might not be a direct replacement. But that is what I got. An engine for A6/A8.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (chewym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewym* »_As for the premium turbo engine. I think it will be the current V8 replacement. The 350 FSI V8 is just barely hanging on now. Mostly because of the low torque compared to the competition. Of course people pay for the V8, so a V6 might not be a direct replacement. But that is what I got. An engine for A6/A8.

Yeah, the other thought is the 2.5-liter I5. I've heard plenty of rumors about that motor.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yeah, the other thought is the 2.5-liter I5. I've heard plenty of rumors about that motor. 

With I-5 2.5 successfully debugged in Rabbit and Jetta, putting a forced induction unit into this motor would make Audi's turbo I-5 tradition backs to life after a decade of demise.


----------



## ylwghost (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_
With I-5 2.5 successfully debugged in Rabbit and Jetta, putting a forced induction unit into this motor would make Audi's turbo I-5 tradition backs to life after a decade of demise.










_Quote, originally posted by *Wolfgang Hoffmann* »_Now we need to energize, emotionalize the brand more and that is why we are going this year completely for the year of emotion


I am almost thinking we will see the 5cyT in the TT only (transverse)
And we may see a biturbo V6 in the B8











_Modified by ylwghost at 5:25 PM 5-7-2007_


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

George, was any time frame/date mentioned for offering a quattro equipped A3 2.0T?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (herbehop)*

No, but I'd guess at either a model year change or a freshening.


----------

